# What kind of serrasalmus?



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=133145

The link...

New Fish.. This, what, all right,


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

looks exactly like my 4-5" rhom... how big is it? that would prob help too...


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Near 3-4" my fish... In your opinion rhom ???


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah, i had almost 10 of the lil guys... and they all looked like that... mean lil fukers eh?


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks !! I was pleased









I hope , Rhom become

All right, What is *Frank thinking ???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a little rhom to me as well.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks !!! Grosse Gurke


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

That looks exactly like my 4" rhom, even the colours


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

But, This fish has more higher shape ???


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Is it me, or does that tail look more sanchezi like than rhom like?


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't think that it's sanchezi

4" size fish 









The cheek isn't red and look at belly...

i think that it's rhom

Fish origin = Peru

Note: Where is Frank? And Frank,what is your opinion


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I see scutes...and I'm still not convinced it is a rhom (sanchezi are found in Peru). Fatten it up, let it grow out a bit more, and repost!
 








Revisiting your last post, it appears that Frank was still working on IDing the dead one you received. If they are in fact the same species, then I imagine he'll post his findings when he figures it out.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, p's labeled hollandi often turn out to be sanchezi (not rhoms).

Regardless, nice looking fish!


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

BAKIR said:


> Fish origin = Peru


*Don't correct*

Seller gave wrong knowledge

Fish Origin = Brazil

In this case, NOT SANCHEZİ









Now, what are you saying


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

BAKIR said:


> Fish Origin = Brazil
> 
> In this case, NOT SANCHEZİ
> 
> ...


Rhom..


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

metehan said:


> Rhom..


So idea, you are right...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't let the location of Brazil or Peru fool with you. I have 2 Sanchezi one from each location. If your fish had shimmering scales i would have to go with Sanchezi but in this case i am reluctantly guessing rhom.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Dr. Giggles

My fish haven't got shimmering scales..


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i dont think sanchezi either, stick to rhom but im not 100%


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

soon2breed said:


> i dont think sanchezi either, stick to rhom but im not 100%


Thanks. I hope rhom


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rhom


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

it is a rhom no doubt


----------

